# Alotta boats Alotta heads



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Downtown  James River [[[ white pearch , aerican n hickory Shad n Big Catfish ta follow ,,lets not for get the stripers :jawdrop: 95 n the JamesRiver


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*who s aid that*

bmbpd


----------



## empty creel (Mar 10, 2002)

Was at the James saturday afternoon, (out of ancarrow) lookin' for the shad that was supposed to be in already. No shad, but one nice striper. Neighbor went out Sunday, early. Got a couple of rouge American and a few Hickorys from 6am-7:30am. Nothing the rest of the day. Give it a week or two...should be a great run.


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

There are a bunch of big American Shad in deep bottom. Where did you find a striper out of Ancarrows? I was out between dutch gap and deep bottom all day sunday and i barely saw a catfish fart.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

ya might not seen  a catfish fart but I think I sweeld it round the back of the metal co


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Here's a bad idea. I might run down tomorrow to I95 with an 8ft stick ad throw bucktails until i bonk one on the head.

What are my chances?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

chance,s are ya dont stand a chance ifn ya dont go  naw ya better take a lil someptn extra ta throw mayb a lil muddy to , just came cross the bridge n there were 2 boats out there [ diehard ]


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

What abouts do ya mean by something extra?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I mean jus in case ,, u know a lil backup


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

minnows?

or am i ignorant?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

take the whole tackle box in case ya get hung up a billion times


----------



## empty creel (Mar 10, 2002)

Got the striper casting at the 95 bridge pylons. Hit a shad spoon. Go figure. Saturday I'll throw striper jigs and probably get shad.......


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

shabikki does wonder for them and the white pearch


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

The shad love the sibiki too. We used to line them up with em last sping. I am just determined to catch a striper down there. I might go down tomorrow after i get off work. Maybe i'll try some big rattle traps or something. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*JAMES RIVER*

looked like a boating club today , had ta be 25 hanging around the 95 bridge  :barf:


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Re: JAMES RIVER*



inawe said:


> *looked like a boating club today , had ta be 25 hanging around the 95 bridge  :barf: *


 aughtta see the crowds today  luk like out the movie Jaws when all the fishermen were going after him


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

The question is whether or not the crowd is justified. Are they doing any good, or is it just a "first warm saturday" kind of thing.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*they been*

grouping up like that for 3 days in a row ,I really dont think it would b like that if they wont catchn


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

crossed the mayo bridge a few times today.... there must have been like 30 boats and like 20 people from shore there. i didnt see any caught but with that many peplle there, they must be gettin something.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey joe , either catchn m or scaring them away


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I went down sunday morning before the race and fished for an hour or so. I maybe saw 6-7 rises, 2 fish caught... that was it. There were a blue million boats out there but nobody was laying anything to waste. So if you see millions of boats, that does not necessarily mean they are doing anything.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im fishin down past the bridge... im catchin a few here and there... caught about 5 each time i went.... i just head out there for like an hour or so after class and before work... hell of a fire, u could see it from the river on friday


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Any rock? Or is it all shad?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

the fire was a tradgety we were roofing up on the hill n could see it man that,s a shame guess VCU will have ta rebuild


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

yeah.... i was on that fire.... well the ems side that is.... all we did was sit there and watch it burn. let me tell you..... IT WAS HOT!!!!! i got some awsome pics though. i wish i coulda been on the engine that day.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*For those in the know...*

FRESHWATER Lower James River
Mike Ostrander of the James River Fishing School reports the past week has seen some of the best fishing he's ever experienced on the James. The blue catfish have been on an absolute tear and are biting up and down the river at all depths.

Also, the James' American and hickory shad run has started and the fish have arrived in the downtown area. The fish are being caught on spinning gear and fly gear. Shad darts and spoons are top choices for spin fishermen, while shad darts and shad flies are tops for the fly fishermen. White perch also are being caught.

Greg Wade, Doug Wade, Terry Wade and Dave Wade, all from Pennsylvania, fished for two days and landed 31 citation catfish. On the first day they caught and released 19 blue cats up to 46 pounds and the second day they landed 12 citation blue catfish up to 42 pounds.


On other trips, Chuck Day and his father, Bill, from Virginia Beach, caught and released five blue catfish citations up to 38 pounds. Nathan Long, his son Coy, and Tom Sullivan, all from Suffolk, caught and released three blue catfish citations, including a 30-pounder caught by 7-year-old Coy. C.J. Johnson, from Richmond, caught six citation bluecats up to 45 pounds.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

That,s about all this city is gud for :barf: :jawdrop:


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm not that cinical, but i do think there are not many shad this year. However they may just be yet to show up.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

go out and get sabikki rigs


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

what do you do with these shad...good eats or good treats (for fishies)?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah sabiki's work really well, so do those really cheap shad spoons, id recommend re-tying sabikki's unless u get teh 17lb kind, others tend to break, esp on casts...

well people down there eat them i guess... i wouldnt want to, but it is great bait


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

ive seen them boy,s tie several sabiki rig,s on and plus the gold hooks  i guess more the merrier


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

inawe said:


> *That,s about all this city is gud for :barf: :jawdrop: *




Except for wearing your arms out on spawning stripers the next month and a half


----------

